# Brooklyn Beer Ride (picture heavy)



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

I guess you could call this an urban beer quest ride report....

Saturday my friend and I decided to make a day out of riding from pub to pub in Brooklyn. The day was packed full of riding, beers, getting soaked & lots of laughs. I rode from my place up the 200's down to meet Dave (new to riding) in the 90's. From there we headed over to Lansky's in the 70's for breakfast. Lansky's is a classic Jewish / Eastern European Diner which has awesome food. I kicked my day off with a cheeseburger at 11:00am. 

Our goal was to head into Brooklyn. Williamsburg in particular. I'll let the snapshots do the talking from here...

Arby
*hickup!*

My friend Dave and his new Cannondale F4 outside of Lansky's.









Lansky's. Modern Jewish Deli Food. 71st & Columbus in Manhattan.









Zipping south through Manhattan.









Dave giving the thumbs up.









A delivery guy hopped in line and rode with us for a few blocks...









Then we stopped at Pete's Tavern. One of the oldest pubs in NYC. (hey it was almost noon!)









I enjoyed a pint of Radeberger and a little popcorn before setting off for Brooklyn.









Saw this fellow soaring his way across the Williamsburg Bridge into Manhattan as we made our way in the opposite direction.









A shot from the bridge as we rode into Brooklyn.









Cruising across the Williamsburgh Bridge...









A nice mural painted on a garage door next to The Levee.









Arby enjoying a liter of Gaffel Kolsch. Damn good pilsner. This was at Radegast Hall & Biergarten.









Radegast Hall was awesome. Very rustic, very German, very cool. 









IMO nothing goes better with beer than some good bread and butter...









Next we went across the street and played a few games of pool at The Levee. I had a nice Six Points IPA.









The storm came while we were in The Levee... man did it pour! We were forced to drink more beer and play another few games... what can you do?









From inside The Levee...










When the rain let up we made a dash for the Brooklyn Brewery. Once inside we used a few wooden nickles we had saved from previous visits to grab some fresh brew...









I opted for the Pilsner...









Back to The Levee after a beer at the Brooklyn Brewery. They make the best $3 Sloppy Joe's!









At this point, my appreciation for good beer was pretty much out the window so I chose Black Label... 









Next (and last) Stop: Barcade. This bar ROCKS! This bar has about 35 arcade games. All of the classics... Asteroids, Offroad, 1943, Rampage etc... 









Dave playing Asteroids at Barcade...









Finally, we decided to wrap up this "ride" and head home. It was about 6:30 in the evening, raining miserably and we had to get out of Brooklyn and back into Manhattan... Myself, I had to ride 200 blocks north! So off we went. I was feeling completely exhausted so when I got to 125th, I hopped on the 1 Train.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Wow, what a great day.

BTW dcstreet.com :thumbsup:


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

MB1 said:


> Wow, what a great day.
> 
> BTW dcstreet.com :thumbsup:


Haha... good eyes! Yeah, I used to freeride at the Watershed in Frederick, MD with a guy who runs that site. I haven't seen him in years though, and the last time I checked his site there was a teaser video and nothing more. 

Arby


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Arby....These are fantastic ride reports.. I look forward to each and every one......

Thanks for sharing


----------



## toxictarheel (Mar 12, 2007)

*Nice pics!*

I'm having an Oktoberfest from Brooklyn Brewery right now...it's one of my favorites. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stickarm (Apr 9, 2008)

Another interesting story. Hopefully one of these weekends you'll get to ride without getting rained on.

It seems to make a big difference to me, personally, to read stories like this that I can actually relate to. Posts by folks riding in the countryside in Pennsylvania and Texas or paddling about in Florida are cool, too (often very, very cool!), but reading about people riding in a place I'm actually familiar with is much more useful to me, in a practical sense. The reverse is also true, of course (I suppose that this story is more interesting than useful for people who aren't riding in NYC), I'm just sayin' I'm happy to read Arby's posts is all.


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

Stickarm said:


> Another interesting story. Hopefully one of these weekends you'll get to ride without getting rained on.
> 
> It seems to make a big difference to me, personally, to read stories like this that I can actually relate to. Posts by folks riding in the country side in Pennsylvania and Texas or paddling about in Florida are cool, too (often very, very cool!), but reading about people riding in a place I'm actually familiar with is much more useful to me, in a practical sense. The reverse is also true, of course (I suppose that this story is more interesting than useful for people who aren't riding in NYC), I'm just sayin' I'm happy to read Arby's posts is all.


Awesome man. Glad you like the posts. I like posting. I had some reservations about this post however. I was afraid there wasn't enough biking content but then I said "hell, people like beer. People like riding. People like riding to get beer." and threw the post up. 

Arby


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

A fine tribute to the fact that truly urban riding can be "epic." I miss Brooklyn pilsner!


----------



## Muaythaibike (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow, I just told my wife I so would love to do this with you guys.. I would be happy to come down during the next trip. Bikes and beers.. wow just wow...


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

Muaythaibike said:


> Wow, I just told my wife I so would love to do this with you guys.. I would be happy to come down during the next trip. Bikes and beers.. wow just wow...


Seriously, any time man. Just drop me a line and we'll set it up!

Arby


----------



## Muaythaibike (Oct 26, 2007)

Cool,,, I have a pretty junky commuter and a pretty good Trek bike.. What bike to use? How many total miles do you guys do? Generally for me. The more beers the less miles. funny how that works...


----------



## macalu (Jan 16, 2003)

Great ride report. I've had the Brooklyn Double Chocolate Stout. Awesome. Something like 10.5% alc. A great brewary.


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> Arby....These are fantastic ride reports.. I look forward to each and every one......
> 
> Thanks for sharing


I'm glad to hear it! It's fun to just throw the point & shoot in your pocket and take random pictures throughout the day. I've found that the pictures don't have to be artistic to be interesting.

Arby


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

Muaythaibike said:


> Cool,,, I have a pretty junky commuter and a pretty good Trek bike.. What bike to use? How many total miles do you guys do? Generally for me. The more beers the less miles. funny how that works...


Mileage is a good question. I have no idea how far we rode. We made a ton of little trips from bar to bar during the day. I don't have a cyclocomputer on my fixed gear either. So, if I had to guess. I think we probably rode, maybe 15 miles tops. And at a very easy & safe pace. Lots of exploring along the way.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

+1 Brooklyn Double Chocolate Stout. Great brew! You can find it here in NC if you look hard enough.

Love the NY pics!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Fine post. Always a pleasure to see new, exotic locales. And I mean that sincerely.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

looks like like a darned great time. if i were to do this, it would be a stop at maybe four bars. all serving nothing more "authentic euro" than heineken."


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

You could have posted one bike pic and 50 beer pics and we'd be just as thrilled. Great report!


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

Wow, does that bring back memories. Not Brooklyn but the Carlings Black Label. I grew up in upstate NY hearing commercials for that Canadian beer. Had't thought about that in maybe 35 years.

"Hey Mabel, Another Carling's Black Label"

Looks like a fun day. Your buddy needs fenders...


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

Awesome post! Made me think it's time for a day of riding to the next pint (or 2). If I can get it to happen I'll post pics.


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

that was a great report, arby. this is exactly how we celebrate july 4th....

fun story...thanks


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Big :thumbsup:


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

<meta name="Title" content=""><meta name="Keywords" content="">Are<meta name="Generator" content="Microsoft Word 2008"> <meta name="Originator" content="Microsoft Word 2008"> <!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <oocumentProperties> <o:Template>Normal.dotm</o:Template> <o:Revision>0</o:Revision> <o:TotalTime>0</o:TotalTime> <oages>1</oages> <o:Words>1</o:Words> <o:Characters>10</o:Characters> <o:Company>Florida State University</o:Company> <o:Lines>1</o:Lines> <oaragraphs>1</oaragraphs> <o:CharactersWithSpaces>12</o:CharactersWithSpaces> <o:Version>12.0</o:Version> </oocumentProperties> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings> <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves>false</w:TrackMoves> <w:TrackFormatting/> <wunctuationKerning/> <wrawingGridHorizontalSpacing>18 pt</wrawingGridHorizontalSpacing> <wrawingGridVerticalSpacing>18 pt</wrawingGridVerticalSpacing> <wisplayHorizontalDrawingGridEvery>0</wisplayHorizontalDrawingGridEvery> <wisplayVerticalDrawingGridEvery>0</wisplayVerticalDrawingGridEvery> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <wontGrowAutofit/> <wontAutofitConstrainedTables/> <wontVertAlignInTxbx/> </w:Compatibility> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="276"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--> <style> <!-- /* Font Definitions */ @font-face {font-family:Cambria; panose-1:2 4 5 3 5 4 6 3 2 4; mso-font-charset:0; mso-generic-font-family:auto; mso-font-pitch:variable; mso-font-signature:3 0 0 0 1 0;} /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0in; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ascii-font-family:Cambria; mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-fareast-font-family:Cambria; mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-hansi-font-family:Cambria; mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi;} @page Section1 {size:8.5in 11.0in; margin:1.0in 1.25in 1.0in 1.25in; mso-header-margin:.5in; mso-footer-margin:.5in; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style> <!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0in; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ascii-font-family:Cambria; mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast; mso-hansi-font-family:Cambria; mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;} </style> <![endif]--> <!--StartFragment-->derailleurs legal in NYC?


----------



## steve m (Oct 26, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Well done! Thanks for the story and the pics. Cycling and beer are two of my favorite things. I was in NYC a week ago buzzing around on my Bianchi. Good times.


----------

